# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD'nin çöküşü Yemen'den başlayabilir!

## bozok

*ABD’nin çöküşü Yemen’den başlayabilir!*


*Arslan Bulut*
*YENİüAğ GZT.*
*04.01.2010*





Amerikan işgali zengin yeraltı kaynaklarına sahip Yemen ve Somali’ye doğru genişliyor. ABD, bu iki ülke üzerinden Afrika’yı ve petrol geçişi olan Aden Körfezi’ni kontrol etmek istiyor ama unutulmamalı ki Osmanlı İmparatorluğu’nun nihai çöküşü de Yemen savunması ile başlamıştı. 

ABD’nin savunan değil, İngiltere gibi savunan taraf olduğu iddia edilebilir. Hayır, ABD kendi kontrolünde olan bölgenin elinden çıkmaması için kendi ürettiği bir marka olan El Kaide terörünü bahane olarak kullanıyor.

İngiltere Başbakan Gordon Brown, Yemen ve Somali’de terörle mücadele konusunda ABD ile ortak çabalarını yoğunlaştırma kararı aldığını, sahil güvenlik operasyonlarına destek vereceklerini açıkladı. Brown, Barack Obama ile Somali’de daha büyük bir barış gücüne ihtiyaç duyulduğu görüşünde olduklarını söyledi. 

***

ABD, İngiltere ve İsrail, Time dergisinde yayınlanan haritadaki sarı bölgeyi yani Türkiye, İran, Irak, Suudi Arabistan, Yemen, Kuveyt ve diğer Körfez ülkeleri, ürdün, Suriye ve Irak’ı tamamen ele geçirmek istiyor. üzbekistan ve Kırgızistan da bu haritaya dahil. 

Saul Bernard Cohen, *“Geopolitics of the World System”* (Dünya Sisteminin Jeopolitiği) adlı kitabında Orta Doğu’yu dünyada düzenin bir türlü oturtulamadığı tek yer olarak göstermişti. 

Ortadoğu’nun jeopolitik sınırları ise (Middle East Shatterbelt) Türkiye, İran, Irak, Suriye, Afganistan, Suudi Arabistan, Sudan, Mısır, Libya, Yemen, Umman, Birleşik Arap Emirlikleri, Katar, Kuveyt, Bahreyn, ürdün, İsrail ve Lübnan olarak çiziliyordu. 

Aslında Saul Bernard Cohen, bize yeni bir şey söylemiş olmuyordu. Cohen, kendisi gibi bir Yahudi olan Bernard Lewis’in, Ortadoğu Birleşik Devletleri senaryosunun altını çizmiş oluyordu! 

Birinci aşamadaki hedef, Kürt bölgesi diye adlandırılan bölgede yeni bir devlet oluşturmaktı, bunu başardılar. 

İkinci aşamadaki hedef, sarı bölgede ABD, İngiltere ve İsrail beyinli bir Ortadoğu Birleşik Devletleri kurmaktır. 

***

Yasemin üongar da İslam ülkelerinin G-8 toplantısına davet edilmesi sırasında BBC’nin sorularını cevaplandırırken, _“Aslında ilk başta ‘Büyük Orta Doğu Projesi’ olarak ortaya atılan girişim, şimdi yeni bir isme, yeni bir çerçeveye, programa ve plana sahip. G-8 ülkeleri bu girişime sahip çıktılar, hem de Türkiye’nin de aralarında bulunduğu yedi bölge ülkesi de ortak bildiriye ve ortak bildirinin altındaki plana taraf olarak bu girişimin parçası oldular. ‘İlerleme ve ortak gelecek için ortaklık’ diye ifade edilen ve Kuzey Afrika coğrafyasını, Orta Doğu’yu hedef alan, demokratikleşme ve sosyal ve iktisadi reformlar projesi, bu çerçevede önemli bir girişimdi._

_Proje, ‘Demokratik Yardım Diyaloğu’ adını aldı. Bu bir mekanizma olacak ve bölge ülkelerinde mevcut demokratikleşme taleplerini, varolan sivil toplum örgütlerini, bunların yenilerinin kurulmasını özendirecek, teşvik edecek çeşitli projeler ortaya koyacak. Bu çerçevede de Türkiye, İtalya ve Yemen’le birlikte eş başkanlık üstlendi. Aslında Türkiye, bu projeye başından taraf olarak, Orta Doğu’daki reformların teşvikinde ciddi bir öncü rol üstlenmiş oluyor”_ demişti. 

Demek ki *“Demokratik Yardım Diyaloğu”* ve Türkiye’nin Yeni Osmanlı girişimleri yeterli olmadı ki ABD ve İngiltere Yemen’de bile silaha başvuruyor. Osmanlı stratejik bir noktada olduğu için Yemen’i savunacağım derken çökmüştü. Bakalım ABD ne yapacak? 

...

----------

